# My Girls



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

As I haven`t posted much I thought you might like to see my girls -

Holly, Collie X aged 4 1/2









Maya, Pom X Spittz age 4-6 at a guess


















Dara, 9 months old


















All from rescue.
Holly as a tiny puppy
Maya had several homes been through 2 rescues and 2 years living with me, she is not a novice dog as still has lots of issues but we love her.
Dara came as a tiny puppy.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

They're all gorgeous buttttt I'm VERY biased towards Maya  

:001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> They're all gorgeous buttttt I'm VERY biased towards Maya
> 
> :001_wub:
> 
> ...


Yesss every one does, she is very much a MADAM, will bite IF she doesn`t like a situation but does swim and is Lots of fun.
I will find a photo

Maya swimming









My friends malamute wasn`t big enough to pinch her stick, Lol







.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Oh my! Has she always been a swimmer? Bumby will paddle and he does love to swim up and down in the bath (  ) but he's horrified if the sea touches him or anything :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

I guess so since she has been with me, we have a river and she loves to retrieve, I can even direct Maya to a kong ect.

Dara has just taken to swimming too but its not as expert as Maya`s.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Oh I just noticed she was a rescue  what was her story if you don't mind me asking  I'm pom obsessed :lol: 

xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! i think your pooches are beautiful


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Aww! i think your pooches are beautiful


You've got your eye on maya too, haven't you madam  xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

Maya was probably bred in an Irish puppy farm as she is a victorian Pom, too big for a normal one.
She came to me from a rescue, the dog I couldn`t walk away, she bit me before I got her home. I did some research on her and talked to her original rescue who I met by chance. She was missing for a long time before I homed her, probably passed around a lot.
Maya has a cigarette burn on her head, cut pads, could only walk in circles as her body was bent like a babana, would bite, wet herself, scream ect.
She still spins if she doesn`t know what to do, will wet her self IF picked up, but is so loving and adores my daughter.
Maya just loves to swim and is in her element down the river being a dog, she sleeps on my pillow and is VERY faithfull but not a lap dog in general.
She is very obedient too and easy to train, she loves using her brain and to make us laugh.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

that's horrific, bless her tiny paws  I'm glad she's found her home xx

They're veryyyy quick to learn as a breed in general it seems and you're spot on with them not being lap dogs :lol: Bumby loves his cuddles and things but they're such high energy, I always say to people thinking of a lap dog to steer clear of poms. 

Can you imagine trying to get a pom to sit still all day :blink:

xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> You've got your eye on maya too, haven't you madam  xxxx


OH YER! hehehe!! she is a stunner! Em go have a look at the thread (eating grass) and then tell me YOU ARE NOT DROOLING TOO!! 

(a clue..her name is Snuffy)  xx


----------



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

NO
Maya is always on the go.
I foster and she loves to play, they drag her around on a tug toy and she won`t let go.
She tells them off too IF they get too rough.
Dara adores Maya and they play but Maya`s boss


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> OH YER! hehehe!! she is a stunner! Em go have a look at the thread (eating grass) and then tell me YOU ARE NOT DROOLING TOO!!
> 
> (a clue..her name is Snuffy)  xx


I've seen him  Where are all these poms coming from?   xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

kestla said:


> NO
> Maya is always on the go.
> I foster and she loves to play, they drag her around on a tug toy and she won`t let go.
> She tells them off too IF they get too rough.
> Dara adores Maya and they play but Maya`s boss


Sorry to double post 

Yep :lol: that's a pom for you  they're the most feisty little things :001_wub: Bumb loves to play with bigger dogs, I don't think they realise their size most of the time 

Em
xx


----------



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

I didn`t know you got white Poms

I took a lot of flack for Maya as I`m known for having/fostering big dogs, she is more work than 5 big ones. Lol
Mind most of my friends in dog rescue would take Maya home now she is sorted, she is Mine and I adore her. I never thought I would have a Pom but there you go.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

kestla said:


> I didn`t know you got white Poms
> 
> I took a lot of flack for Maya as I`m known for having/fostering big dogs, she is more work than 5 big ones. Lol
> Mind most of my friends in dog rescue would take Maya home now she is sorted, she is Mine and I adore her. I never thought I would have a Pom but there you go.


He's beautiful the white pom isn't he 

Whole colours for poms are black, white, light or dark brown and light blue.

I'm glad you're keeping her  and they are sort of big dogs in their own special way :lol:

Off to bed now, lovely to talk to you, I really do hope you stay around for more pom chats 

Em
xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely dogs


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

maya is gourgeous sorry but i love the pomeraniums they are so cute


----------



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there no GSD fans on here?
I thought Dara would have been popular too, she has lots more growing to do yet.

Holly is my rock steady FABBY girl who helps fosters to learn what they need to know. She is a teacher and SO kind and gentle with all, she has lots of patience too.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Both gorgeous doggies, watch out for that Eroswoof, she'll have Maya if you take your eyes off of her


----------



## kestla (Aug 8, 2010)

ajohnson said:


> Both gorgeous doggies, watch out for that Eroswoof, she'll have Maya if you take your eyes off of her


She would SOON bring Maya back IF she managed to pick her up:lol:

That Pom has teeths and Will use them


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

They are all beautiful!
Good on you for giving them a loving home.


----------

